# Snoopy and His Sopwith Camel



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Up for preorder at cult!

PREORDER Snoopy & his Sopwith Camel reissue from Atlantis -


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Had one of these when first issued, fun kit for a rainy afternoon.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sure was cheaper in 1970. 😩



😁


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Zombie_61 said:


> Sure was cheaper in 1970. 😩
> 
> 
> 
> 😁


Beats the daylights out of over $100+ on ebay for a built up original.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Sure was cheaper in 1970. 😩
> 
> 
> 
> 😁


If the inflation calculator is correct (and it isn't really--it's rough at best and doesn't really capture the real (higher) rates of inflation) at the current cost of $26.99, the model would have cost c. $4.00 in 1970. Of course, there are mitigating factors of super cheap Chinese labor driving the price down some and the fact that it might be a limited-run, specialty model kit which might drive the kit price higher.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Last week, when Atlantis mentioned releasing classic Monogram snap kits, I was hoping it would be the Snoopy kits, but figured it would probably be some car kits. I was pleasantly surprised to be wrong. 

Had 3 of the Snoopy kits when I was a kid, all lost over time. I can't wait to finally get another Sopwith Camel after all these years. Hopefully, Atlantis will reissue the Bugatti and motorcycle kits too.

Regarding cost, as mentioned, you have to take into account inflation. Every kit from the 50's - 80's is more costly then when originally released. I remember when Moebius reissued the Aurora Monster Scene kits, charging $19 to $25 for each, and how some people bitched about the price. But, a quick check on eBay for the originals showed the kits, if you could find them, cost anywhere between $350 to $500, depending on condition.

And so it is with the Snoopy kits, currently on eBay there are 2 Sopwith Camel kits, both assembled, neither having a working motor, and no box or instructions, costing between $100 - $160. Yeah, I'd say Atlantis's list price of $30 for a new, unbuilt kit with working motor, is more then worth the price.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

As far as the non working motors in the vintage kits it is usually a simple fix unless the motor is completely rusted. Make sure the brass battery clip is clean and shiny and the motor housing is clean where the battery clip contacts it. Add a few drops of alcohol into the end of the motor where the brushes are (the end that contacts the battery). With the propeller in place spin the prop by hand in both directions for about a minute. This usually breaks up any corrosion on the internal contacts. Install the battery and give it a spin, give it a few tries and if it does not start remove and reinstall the battery backwards, spin the prop backwards, it will usually start and run backward, let it run for a few minutes. Stop it and put the battery back in correctly, give it a spin, it should start and run. 
In a few cases I had to go into the motor and clean the commutator and brushes with Rail Zip. In one motor I actually had to solder in a new brush because one of the old ones had corroded away. I fixed 8 of these little motors over the years with no problems, I had one other one that the armature had been cooked, I know for a fact that the motor had been run with a 9V battery until it stopped (I was a destructive little brat when I was a kid).


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

I still have the original as well as the one for the Red Baron someplace in all the stuff yet to be gone through in our basement.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

krlee said:


> As far as the non working motors in the vintage kits it is usually a simple fix unless the motor is completely rusted. Make sure the brass battery clip is clean and shiny and the motor housing is clean where the battery clip contacts it. Add a few drops of alcohol into the end of the motor where the brushes are (the end that contacts the battery). With the propeller in place spin the prop by hand in both directions for about a minute. This usually breaks up any corrosion on the internal contacts. Install the battery and give it a spin, give it a few tries and if it does not start remove and reinstall the battery backwards, spin the prop backwards, it will usually start and run backward, let it run for a few minutes. Stop it and put the battery back in correctly, give it a spin, it should start and run.
> In a few cases I had to go into the motor and clean the commutator and brushes with Rail Zip. In one motor I actually had to solder in a new brush because one of the old ones had corroded away. I fixed 8 of these little motors over the years with no problems, I had one other one that the armature had been cooked, I know for a fact that the motor had been run with a 9V battery until it stopped (I was a destructive little brat when I was a kid).


That's all well and good, but the point I was making is that the Atlantis reissue of the Snoopy Sopwith Camel, at a list price of $30, is a good deal considering the price of a built original at $100 to $160. Sure, you could get the motor to work, or source another one, but it's still expensive. Again, I think anyone complaining about the price of the Atlantis reissue should be happy that they can get the kit for far less then the original sells on eBay.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

spock62 said:


> That's all well and good, but the point I was making is that the Atlantis reissue of the Snoopy Sopwith Camel, at a list price of $30, is a good deal considering the price of a built original at $100 to $160. Sure, you could get the motor to work, or source another one, but it's still expensive. Again, I think anyone complaining about the price of the Atlantis reissue should be happy that they can get the kit for far less then the original sells on eBay.


I completely agree, I just put the motor info out there for anyone who may already have an original where the motor does not work anymore. I plan on buying at least one of each of these kits as they are released.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I'd completely forgotten about the Snoopy kits! My dad built the Sopwith Camel and the Bugatti. They were on our living room shelf for years! I didn't know there were others. What were they?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

phrankenstign said:


> I'd completely forgotten about the Snoopy kits! My dad built the Sopwith Camel and the Bugatti. They were on our living room shelf for years! I didn't know there were others. What were they?


There was also the Red Baron in his plane, Snoopy and Woodstock on a sidecar motorcycle along with the Sopwith Camel, Bugatti and Ice Rink.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

phrankenstign said:


> I'd completely forgotten about the Snoopy kits! My dad built the Sopwith Camel and the Bugatti. They were on our living room shelf for years! I didn't know there were others. What were they?


There was also the High Wire Act & the Joe Cool kit.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Not just the kit production cost but I bet there are some hefty licensing fees involved as well.
If this one sells well I think some more kit will be coming along


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Not just the kit production cost but I bet there are some hefty licensing fees involved as well.
> If this one sells well I think some more kit will be coming along


On their Facebook page, Atlantis said they were going to release all the Snoopy kits, including the Red Baron kit.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Don't forget the Snoopy surfing kit! I had the plane, the Bugatti and the surfing kits in the '70's, gave them all to GoodWill when we moved to a new house 3 years ago.

Larry


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I wonder if they showed up on their internet site? 🤙


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Just in case anyone is interested, CultTVMan has also posted the Red Baron and his Fokker Triplane and the Snoopy Ice Hockey kits on his website.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Does anyone know if the original Snoopy Bugatti and Motorcycle kits had battery covers on them?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'll try to remember to look at the original instruction sheets I keep in a 3-ring binder at home...

Larry


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Just got payment notification from cult for the Snoopy and his Sopwith Camel kit and the Red Baron kit. They should be here within a week or so!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Can't wait to see your treatment of this subject.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Can't wait to see your treatment of this subject.


It will be pretty much ootb, just like the original I built in the 1970's. The only thing that needs paint is Snoopy's eyes, eyebrows and outlining his teeth. The Red Barron will need a whole head paintjob.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Snoopy and the Baron back in my collection:









I ordered a second Baron kit for a friend and he asked me to open it, assemble just the head and do a custom paintjob on it, he wanted a scruffy looking Baron:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ha! Great work 

I'd forgotten how cool they looked.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Donald Sutherland was the Red Baron?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Donald Sutherland was the Red Baron?












😎


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Donald Sutherland was the Red Baron?


OMG, that is perfect! How did I not see that!


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Fun from simpler times. Painted it the original orange/yellow.


----------

